# whats the best exterior trim restorer



## Rexob (Jun 29, 2012)

as title says im looking for some help to find the best product for the exterior plastic trim??


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Revive for me from autofinesse


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Nally said:


> Revive for me from autofinesse


+ 1 :thumb:


----------



## Wheelzntoys (Jan 28, 2012)

Gtechniq C4; Dlux, Solution Finish


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

303 Aerospace protectant, everything isn't worth even trying imho :thumb:


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Perl,its just a brilliant product!!.
if you want the best for less..


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Very much liking ValetPro Talos at the moment. Doing a great job


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

c4 by a huge margin. Mine's still effective after almost a year


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

AF revive for me, although i have never tried C4 but for durability I think it would be your best bet from what ive heard/read.


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

I'm using PERL and revive at the moment . Both great finish of them .


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I've seen a alot of posts of members using Autofinesse Revive, this product darkens the finish to plastics through the showroom threads I have seen on here; being honest I have tried this product but when my current dressing bottle runs out, I will be buying some Revive for my plastics to protect and darken them.

The reviews on DW have sold the product to me.


----------



## derbigofast (Dec 6, 2011)

autosmart highstyle works a treat


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

C4 is meant to be very good durability but highstyle is a really nice product aswell!


----------



## simonjames (Jul 1, 2012)

Nally said:


> Revive for me from autofinesse





Jammy J said:


> + 1 :thumb:


+1 :thumb:


----------



## Rexob (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for everyones advice, im on a tight budget at the moment so the c4 and 303, will have to wait, and i will try them later on, i think for now, i'll try the autofinesse Revive. :thumb:


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> Very much liking ValetPro Talos at the moment. Doing a great job


Same here. :thumb:


----------



## simonjames (Jul 1, 2012)

Rexob said:


> Thanks for everyones advice, im on a tight budget at the moment so the c4 and 303, will have to wait, and i will try them later on, i think for now, i'll try the autofinesse Revive. :thumb:


Good choice! :thumb: Just make sure that apply it to spotlessly clean and dry trim or it wont last!!


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

All over autofinesse revive. But to be fair, its the only decent trim product ive used. After good reviews I put the order in. First use looked good but lasted only a couple of days. Second use I rubbed in more and worked it into the trim better and its left the trim looking well and hydrophobic for weeks, very happy


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Heat gun.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

First thing there is no "best" but Autofinesse revive works spot on.


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

The thing with C4 is it lasts so long that you don't have to keep re-applying. It may seem expensive but over the suggested 2 year life span it won't be. 

I think the product that suits depends on what you want. If you want a fit and forget type product C4 is the one to go for. If you want something that just looks nice and you don't mind reapplying it every so often then many of the ones mentioned here would suit. 

Out of the ones mentioned I would buy C4 or Pearl.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

I love Revive durability really great good for big areas for small areas I use Gtechniq C4 its the bomb  but with every thing prep is the key go over your plastics ect with an APC or IPA ( Iso Propanol ) leave to dry then apply this is the best way to get the best durability.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

Have to say its PERL for me :thumb:


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Britemax interior dressing is nice, or carpro PERL.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

BlackWow
Maxolen Trim Dressing
CQuartz DLUX

Those would be my picks


----------



## Ceejay21868 (Jan 27, 2016)

Just out of curiosity but would you be able to put a sealant on top of Revive to possibly add further durability ?


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't think it would bond to it, but I'm not 100% sure. No harm in giving it a go tho. 

Gon.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Ceejay21868 said:


> Just out of curiosity but would you be able to put a sealant on top of Revive to possibly add further durability ?


You could spray a spray wax (like Optimum car wax) or QD on top of Revive to add some durability!


----------



## Konio (Jan 7, 2016)

Nally said:


> Revive for me from autofinesse


+1 Great Product


----------



## DJBAILEY (May 7, 2011)

Carpro PERL and the Reload on top definitely adds to the durability. Just give the PERL a good hard buff before the Reload and the PERL won't be disturbed


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Revive is solvent based - I can't see a sealant working, a wax might, but might also make your trim look a bit funky 

As has been said, key to decent life for Revive (as with any coating or dressing, to be honest) is make sure what you're putting it on is as clean as possible. 

I will say it doesn't much like being touched - the trim on the door pillars of my car loses the hydrophobic effect much faster than the bit below the windscreen (where I last applied Revive in October and it's still going, albeit not quite as well as when it first went on).


----------



## BRITEMAX (Dec 22, 2010)

Solution Finish for the win  don't just take my word for it check out these reviews;

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=373994&highlight=solution+finish

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=374168&highlight=solution+finish

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=368916&highlight=solution+finish

Matt


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

Nally said:


> Revive for me from autofinesse


Thats what I use.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

Ceejay21868 said:


> Just out of curiosity but would you be able to put a sealant on top of Revive to possibly add further durability ?


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

BRITEMAX said:


> Solution Finish for the win  don't just take my word for it check out these reviews;
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=373994&highlight=solution+finish
> 
> ...


I was going to link to the review but Matt has beat me to it 

Excellent kit, really well worth while product :thumb:


----------

